# Fuchsiasfarm kidding. Guess the date!



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello 
A few months ago I started a thread wondering if Nigerian Dwarfs are pregnant and they've all started developing udders so it looks like they are!! We got the buck on January 11, 2022 so their 145 day will be should be June 5 (I think). (_Edit to add_ we removed the buck on February 13) They don't look as big/round as they did last year which is kinda weird but maybe they won't have as many kids or maybe its still a little early..🤷‍♀️

When do you think they will have their kids?? What order will they go in? And how many?


This is Garnet, this is her second time kidding last year she had two boys and a girl that died at birth. (triplets)



















This is Pearl, this is also her second time kidding, last year she had two boys. (twins)



















And this is Noni, this is her first year kidding!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You have beautiful goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The goatess with the mostest will go firstest. Usually multiples are born before 150 days. But not knowing their cycle dates/ breeding dates..Cant really guess!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The first goat 2. Second 2. Third maybe a single.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you remove the buck from their pen?


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you remove the buck from their pen?


Yes, sorry should have added that. We removed the buck on February 13.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So 5 months from Feb 13 is the final due date.


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> So 5 months from Feb 13 is the final due date.


Yeah, so 145 days from when we removed the buck would be around July 6. Which means They should go somewhere from June 5 - July 6....right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all so pretty!
Good luck with them! 💜


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

Sorry I haven't updated this..I've been really busy lately and every time I go out to take pictures of them it rains 😆

This is Garnet right now. For the past 2 or 3 days she has had some white discharge. It's not long or drippy like last year before she kidded though.










This is Pearl now. Sorry, I had a picture of her tail up but I accidentally deleted it. She doesn't look very much different than the original picture though.










And Noni. Her udders seem larger than the rest of them so do you think she will go first?












Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With my girls. The udder is the tell tale sign. It is full,tight, and shiney. Then babies are born. Of course the orange blood tinted string of goo. But that udder is what I watch.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Since Noni is a FF, she could just be bagging up ahead of time too. Seems like my first goats bagged up huge ahead of time their first time around and then not nearly as much subsequently 😅
They are nice looking does- hope they all have smooth deliveries with healthy kids! 🍀❤🍀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

To my complete surprise Pearl kidded today to a single doeling!! I thought she would be the last to go! I'll get pics tomorrow, she kidded a few hours ago and it was to dark to get pics


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! Can’t wait to see the new baby!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!! 💕


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Congratulations on the little girl 💕🍀🎉
Like everyone else, I’ll be patiently waiting for some cute baby pics 🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any pictures yet? Im so anxious to see a new one!💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for all the congrats ☺
Here she is! She doesn't have a name yet so name suggestions are welcome!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! What a cutie!!! She is just so beautiful! 🥰 

Name suggestions
Precious
Crystal
Jewel
Opal
Ruby
Sapphire


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Awww! What a cutie!!! She is just so beautiful! 🥰
> 
> Name suggestions
> Precious
> ...


I love those! I especially like Opal, Jewel, and Crystal. We were also thinking maybe Luna because her mom's (Pearl's) name before we bought her was Luna.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Omg! A light buckskin!  I’m thinking Opal! She’s beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is BEAUTIFUL! SO pretty. 💗💖
For me the name Eclipse...like the lunar eclipse.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness! How stinkin' cute is she!! Can't wait to hear what name you decide on as well as your other two does' kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon Garnet kidded to two bucks and a tiny doeling! And then this morning Noni kidded! She has a buckling and a doeling, the bucklings doing great but she is ignoring the doeling. We are giving her sometime alone and hopefully she will do better with the doe. 
I'll get pics later! I want to give them some time first 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! 
We will wait patiently for the pictures.
In the meantime I hope Noni will recognize her doeling as her own.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats! Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats.


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

Sorry it took so long, Noni had an udder problem but everything is ok now. She is doing great with both kids!


Here are some pictures.
This is Garnet's girl, she is the smallest.









This is one of Garnet's boys:









And this is Garnet's other boy, he is the biggest. And I think he might have blue eyes..? Tell me what y'all think. the second picture is his eye.


















Then these are Noni's two.

This is Noni's girl, she is pretty small, almost as tiny as Garnet's girl.









And this is Noni's boy:





















Again, name suggestions are welcome! None of them have a name yet, we've been calling Garnet's girl 'Baby G' though 😂


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

I noticed that Garnet's girl and one of her boys are the only one with dark eyes. Pearl's baby and Noni's girl are also kind of dark as well but in the light they look white/blue/grey..? Noni's boys eyes are almost blue but more white? And Garnet's biggest boy has eyes that look blue, to me at least.

What would you call all those colors? Are they different shades of blue? Or brown just not as dark?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are Adorable!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all so beautiful!! 🥰 🥰 🥰 
I am glad Noni recovered from her udder problem !

The kids on the third, forth and last picture look to me like they have blue eyes.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are all so cute 🥰 
Congratulations on all the new arrivals 🎉


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my! How adorable!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are adorable! Noni’s boy looks like a screamer.  They eye colors are beautiful! Sorry, no name suggestions. It’s late here and I’m tired. Lol @Dandy Hill Farm is really good with naming!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They sure are adorable!! 😍 All your kids, except Garnet's biggest boy (he has blue eyes), will most likely have brown eyes once they are a little older.

Hmmm, do you have a theme for the kids' names?


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They sure are adorable!! 😍 All your kids, except Garnet's biggest boy (he has blue eyes), will most likely have brown eyes once they are a little older.
> 
> Hmmm, do you have a theme for the kids' names?


Thank you! So the most of their eyes will cane to brown? I personally prefer brown eyes 😁

No, we don't have any theme. I think we are calling Pearl's baby Luna but other than that we don't have any idea. I'm so bad at names


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Garnet-the-goat said:


> Thank you! So the most of their eyes will cane to brown? I personally prefer brown eyes 😁
> 
> No, we don't have any theme. I think we are calling Pearl's baby Luna but other than that we don't have any idea. I'm so bad at names


Yep! I'm pretty sure their eyes will turn brown in a few weeks!

Okay, since Noni is a type of tree, how about naming her kids after trees too? Here's a few suggestions for Noni's doeling: Willow, Maple, Magnolia (Maggie), Ebony, Aspen, Hazel, Holly. And for her buckling: Ash, Elm, Hickory, Buckeye, Bonsai, Cedar. 

For Garnet's kids, maybe you could name them after gemstones, crystals, or something along those lines... Here's a few suggestions for her doeling: Pear, Opal, Sapphire, Crystal, Gemstone (hey, that goes with her nickname Baby G!), Ruby, Diamond, Amber, Rose Quartz (could just call her Rose), Agate (Aggie), Ivory, Esme. For Garnet's bucklings: Flint, Jett, Copper, Onyx, Jasper.

Let us know once you've decided on names. Can't wait to see what you pick!!


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yep! I'm pretty sure their eyes will turn brown in a few weeks!
> 
> Okay, since Noni is a type of tree, how about naming her kids after trees too? Here's a few suggestions for Noni's doeling: Willow, Maple, Magnolia (Maggie), Ebony, Aspen, Hazel, Holly. And for her buckling: Ash, Elm, Hickory, Buckeye, Bonsai, Cedar.
> 
> ...


Those are all really good! I like them all!

I really like Willow, Maple, and Hazel for Noni's girl. And I like Cedar and Ash for her boy!

For Garnet's girl I love Gemstone so we could keep her nickname Baby G. We could also call her Gemmy which I think is cute. But I also really like the name Aggie and Ivory. For her bucklings I love Flint, Jett and Jasper!

They are all so good! I'll have to think about what name best suits them!


----------

